# looking for a winter project Deere 344H



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Check this out http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1921532846&category=25251 just like gordyo machine but bad cab.:waving:


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

all I can say is electrical problems. If you don't buy new factory harness sections, you will have electrical problems for life.

Geoff


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

OH man that's a bummer.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Wow. Do I wish I had some electrical abilities. That machine would be a steal to someone who knew how to rewire and make some minor repairs. Maybe my lack of mechanical knowledge, makes me naive, but from here it looks like the right person could make out like a bandit buying and using or reselling that machine.

I'm somewhat surprised it didn't sell.

John


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

John, I have equipment and that does look like a good deal to the regular person but,The whole cab would have to come off all new wireing harness, heat ,steering,seats loader controls ,transmision controls.Plus you don't even know if it runs anymore or if the fire damaged the engine.I know on a 621 case loader the sales man told me once that the transmision control cost over a $1,000 just for that plus instalation .Gordyo would know the cost of this machine new because they have one But I think that they started the auction a bit to high.There is more stuff I could list that would have to be done but that about the main stuff ,and tractor parts are not cheap.


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

We actually looked at this machine and determined that it's not worth it to fix it. Just by looking at the general parts needed from what we could see it would probably cost about $20-$25,000 in parts plus labor. by the time you are done you will be into the machine for about $45,000 and that's just about what it's worth not even knowing if there are any other major problems. A buddy of mine just bought a new CAT 309 loader wit Q/D bucket heat /AC cab with a 3 year warranty for $51,000 so If I had the choice I would just buy a new one for the little diffrence in price.


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*Anyone look at this machine*

I have been thinking about going to look at this rig, But it is a 1000 mile trip for me.
Does anyone have firsthand information on this particular machine?
Are hydraulic hoses burned off has it taken on any water since the fire?
Are the orbital steering or hydraulic valve damaged?
Is the hood salvagable?
I want to compare your description to that of the seller.
Thank you Hyperpack


----------

